# Blue vs black apbt



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

all you can do is all you can do but all you can do is enough


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The Gottie line is American Bully. Different breed than the APBT. Every American Bully add I've seen is pretty expensive. I've seen them range from a couple hundred to a few thousand depending on where you look. Honestly the most I've seen for true APBT is 800 and I wouldn't even want to pay that. Breeding is not all it's cracked up to be and if you do it the right way you'll end up losing money instead of making a huge profit. Running a breeding program should be about bettering the breed not making a profit.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

if you breed the right way and for the right reasons. you really wont be making much if even breaking even. you got health tests, temperament test. going to shows and events cost money. regular vet visits for the whole yard. you dont want to breed a dog that is unworthy of being bred. we're talking thousands of dollars to produce a worthy litter. 
if want to get into breeding pitbulls for money, then your not in it for the breed. 
THIS IS WHAT IS KILLING THE BREED.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There is no profit in proper breeding. As Niz said this right here is exactly what is destroying these dogs, both APBT and American Bully. Anyone who would care about the answer to that question has no business breeding..


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The difference between the dogs is only skin deep. Price varies and the profit margin is nadda.

If you want to make money off of dogs try starting a pet supply business.


----------



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

all you can do is all you can do but all you can do is enough


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

alansaaa said:


> if bettering the breed is the goal what does a female purple ribbon black and white apbt coat bred to a male blue true gotti dog what will the puppies and adults look like please include pictures of adults and puppies. also what would the average weight and head size be? can you produce american bullys from a female apbt


:hammer::hammer: Is there a reason you are asking these questions. This right here IS WHAT IS RUINING THESE DOGS!


----------



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

thank you kg 420


----------



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

all you can do is all you can do- *american pit 13*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So all you can do is promote bybing?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

IMO breeding a bully to an APBT is not bettering the breed, it's changing it. I think we need to keep Bullies with Bullies and APBT's with APBT's. If the APBT's keep getting crossed with the Bullies then there will be no more true APBT's left. Everyone should leave the breeding to the professional kennels who know what they are doing and have invested their lives into this breed. BYBing is not doing us any good.
If you would like to know the difference in the two breeds go to the top and hit the search button or go to the bloodline section of the forum. There are quite a few threads explaining the difference between APBT and American Bullies.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

alansaaa said:


> all you can do is all you can do- *american pit 13*


what do you mean by that? jw


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MY QUESTION IS WHY ASK WHY. DO YOUR OWN HOMEWORK ON THE DOGS. CALL THE BREEDERS OR LACK OF AND SEE WHY THEY ARE TAKING APBT TO A GOTTIE. 

Your question is purely so you can out how much dogs are worth. 

IMO breeding a APBT to a Ambully / gottie whatever is making another MUTT Period .. 

This is a worthless thread!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Somebody pass the popcorn please.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

I got a seat...lol..
but in all honesty if your major issue is making money you should look into something else I mean I really can not see that making money of a dog or dogs... but thats just me good luck..


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

"Profit margin." LOL! I have nothing to add. Carry on.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> "Profit margin." LOL! I have nothing to add. Carry on.


:rofl::rofl:

x2, 3 AND 4

Since I have to be nice thats all I will say


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

>BING!< The popcorn's ready!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

alansaaa said:


> all you can do is all you can do- *american pit 13*


...........................


----------



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

where are the pictures at? just because i have a female apbt and a male gotti im still debating no one has really any stong point. the apbt with the apbt thank you kg420 i will go to the bloodline discussion form. if it looks like that brown gestheexe avatar i will definitely not consider it because that is definitely a mutt. i mean mixture. its pretty looking just not my standards.


----------



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

i will consider spaying the female when she reaches 8 months. since it dosent meet breeders standars. tough one i thought it could be able to produce a champion. can runts of the litter producer massive 26 inch heads. does it all rely on the male or the sire. or is the dam just important


----------



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

so why do people sell dogs for? they would be making money wouldnt


----------



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

alansaaa said:


> i will consider spaying the female when she reaches 8 months. since it dosent meet breeders standars. tough one i thought it could be able to produce a champion. can runts of the litter producer massive 26 inch heads. does it all rely on the male or the sire. or is the dam just important


Ok I am going to be nice dang it...

These statements alone tell me you should not be breeding period... There is no question in my mind as a former RESPONSIBLE breeder that you should not breed without several more years of research.

A breeder does not ask a couple nonsense questions on a forum and then have all the answers and start breeding all within a few days or weeks or even years...

This breed has been bred over and over and over by irresponsible people for a numerous amount of years and are now in serious danger of being exiled all over this country and many others... That being said please do not add to this problem and thus forwarding BSL in many places (wherever your pups end up)...

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE go to some shows meet some breeders find out and learn the right ways to do things... Show your dogs win some titles then THINK only THINK about breeding... Visit some TRUE kennels not some AM BULLY kennel thats runs for $$$....

You are not attempting to learn anything here other than what a dog will look like mixed with the two you currently have that would in itself constitute you as a BACKYARD BREEDER... You will likely not receive much help from the people here if that is in fact your intention...

TRUE BREEDERS will breed for conformation, health, temperment and bloodlines NOT FOR MONEY!!

I bred for almost 7 years and almost went bankrupt doing it but I did all the health and temperment testing and my pups to this day are always welcome to return home if their owner can no longer care for them...

To me it sounds like you want to make a quick buck and that will not likely fly very well here... With me personally at very least...


----------



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

yea backyard breeder even if the dogs are of a championship bloodline. the best of the best would only produce the best. like father like son like mother like daughter. anything else i should know


----------



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

time to go win some medals


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

If there are not at least three Grand Champions in its last seven generations than no its not worth breeding... 

What are the bloodlines of both dogs? What champions do they each have? Father/Son and Mother/Daughter????? I hope that you are not relying on the "looks" of the dog...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

alansaaa said:


> yea backyard breeder even if the dogs are of a championship bloodline. the best of the best would only produce the best. like father like son like mother like daughter. anything else i should know


You've got this all wrong. Yes you can buy a nice dog that comes from a CH but that doesn't make your pup a CH. If the line has been over bred there is a good chance of genetic defects no matter what line in is CH or not. You really need to take a step back and learn a lot more about these dogs. You need to learn the difference between APBT and American Bully. And the best of the best can also produce dogs that are not breeding or show quality. You have to know what to look for. People here are so passionate because we care so deeply for this breed. We need to better the breed and keep it alive instead of ruining it. Breeding a dog for color and monster head size is not bettering the breed. We need the best, healthiest, dog with a grade A temperament.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Gotti Line is a very unstable line... I have a Gotti Line right now and he is gorgeous but definitely not standard...

I would not consider his heritage Am Bully simply because I have seen his parents and grandparents... I also have his papers with seven generations on him... He is heavier than APBT standard however he is portioned as an APBT should be... Unfortunately Gotti Line is a very skepticle line simply because the wrong people got ahold of it.

And you edited your OP so I cant remember what you said the other was...

Either way doesnt sound like a breeding or breeder that is HELPING the breed.


----------



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

well my apbt has very well temperant. seems like some of you are upset. the gotti is my gf and has not been around other dogs that i know of. my apbt is very sociable and playful with dogs animals and kids. the gotti is overly huge so my main concern was the litter because they are in the same backyard and the apbt is almost at 6 months. maybe i should re home the apbt


----------



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

kg you make complete sense. thank you. i am ordering books about the apbt off of ebay. i been researching them for the last few weeks for several hours a day


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome. Do your reading and you'll be surprised what you find out


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

just stick around here. the usual pitbull books you find at the book store isnt going to really tell you much.

stick around here and chat with the people that have been with these breeds for decades.

thats the best advice i can give you


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> just stick around here. the usual pitbull books you find at the book store isnt going to really tell you much.
> 
> stick around here and chat with the people that have been with these breeds for decades.
> 
> thats the best advice i can give you


:goodpost:
:clap::clap:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

alansaaa said:


> kg you make complete sense. thank you. i am ordering books about the apbt off of ebay. i been researching them for the last few weeks for several hours a day


Awesome. That should make you an expert by the end of the month. Forget about breeding and take care of the dogs you already have.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

When your dog comes into heat sperate the two. Crate and rotate. We all have experienced the trials of a female in heat but if you are carefull you should not have any opps litters. 

Stick around read all the threads we have talked many times about byb and responisable breeding.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

all you can do is all you can do but all you can do is enough


----------

